
One Weird Trick for 2020 - gbasin
https://tinyletter.com/garybasin/letters/one-weird-trick-for-2020
======
Nicksil
Simplicity.

That's the answer to the click-bait title. It's simplicity.

~~~
slowmovintarget
My answer was to never click a link that says "One Weird Trick..."

Haven't read the article, so it seems to be working!

------
antisthenes
For me it was taking more time off to take care of my health, everything be
damned.

